# Led Zep too racy for the Olympics?



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's a story about the Olympics Closing Ceremonies.

Sort of wimpy, sort of appropriate.
But whatever else--it is a cool riff.
Led Zep too racy for the Olympics?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I guess nothing is sacred...except $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Jimmy Page capitulated because some chick from a reality TV show objected to the lyrics? I think I can see why Robert Plant didn't want to keep flogging the Led Zeppelin dead horse with him. 
FWIW, the BBC used an instrumental version of Whole Lotta Love (recorded by Alexis Korner) for their main TV music show (Top of the Pops, now there's a dated title if ever you've heard one) for decades. 
I read somewhere that JP complained that it diluted the song...I guess the cash helps salve the wound to his artistic integrity somewhat?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I think the Chinese government is just nervous about having Jimmy Page anywhere near their 14 year-old gymnasts. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/08/23/AR2008082300226.html


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

So, did anybody see the closing ceremonies tonight? Jimmy P. in all his white-haired glory (looks kind of distinguished in an English sort of way with that white ponytail, dontcha think?). Quite an interesting change in pace for the ceremonies when the Brits did their bit, I thought. Kind of enjoyed that part (as I did the fireworks, but the rest just dragged on WAY TOO LONG).
-Mikey


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Any shred of respect I had for Page has just gone out the window. He looked like an ass up there on that bus.

CT.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Page is a guitar hero to me so anything he does is either great or excusable. The show was a little lame, but so what, most of pop culture (including sports) is lame. Better to be Page than some flash-in-the-pan-one-hit-wonder who won't be remembered in four days, never mind four years.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Page is a guitar hero to me so anything he does is either great or excusable. The show was a little lame, but so what, most of pop culture (including sports) is lame. Better to be Page than some flash-in-the-pan-one-hit-wonder who won't be remembered in four days, never mind four years.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I just wish he'd played a few more rounds of drinking games with Bonzo September 24, 1980, so we could cherish his memory instead of watch him piss all over it like this.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"I just wish he'd played a few more rounds of drinking games with Bonzo September 24, 1980, so we could cherish his memory instead of watch him piss all over it like this." (devnulljp)

If you are suggesting he'd be better off dead like Bonzo, than posing for the olympics, I do not agree. Your memory of him is not greater than his life. Geez!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Mooh said:


> If you are suggesting he'd be better off dead like Bonzo, than posing for the olympics, I do not agree. Your memory of him is not greater than his life. Geez!
> Peace, Mooh.


'Twas a hyperbolic joke. Maybe I'm not cut out for alternative comedy...
Spell it out. I - wish - he - hadn't - done - that. And like other posters, it's put a ding in my respect for him (not that he would/should care of course). 
It cheapens the great contributions he has made to music, and music that I've always held dear (IMO of course).

Maybe I should just quote CocoTone and stick an "I agree" next to it:


CocoTone said:


> Any shred of respect I had for Page has just gone out the window. He looked like an ass up there on that bus.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, perhaps, but "any shred of respect"? That too is over the top a bit, isn't it? So what, the guy misjudged, or has even has fallen from grace, but it doesn't negate what he has done otherwise. His previous work still stands on its own and he deserves respect for that, regardless of his later misteps.

Be that as it may, I doubt any minds will be changed here. I respectfully agree to disagree.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> 'Twas a hyperbolic joke. Maybe I'm not cut out for alternative comedy...
> Spell it out. I - wish - he - hadn't - done - that. And like other posters, it's put a ding in my respect for him (not that he would/should care of course).
> It cheapens the great contributions he has made to music, and music that I've always held dear (IMO of course).
> 
> Maybe I should just quote CocoTone and stick an "I agree" next to it:


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...ndover-show-attacked-by-British-bloggers.html

On top of that, the song looked as if it was pre-taped, as if she was lip syncing and he was pretending to play.

PS. Hasn't London retired the double-deckers because too many people were getting mugged on the upper-deck?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The music was prerecorded.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> The music was prerecorded.


YA THINK??? LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> YA THINK??? LOL!
> -Mikey


Let me introduce you to NB-SK



NB-SK said:


> On top of that, the song looked as if it was pre-taped, as if she was lip syncing and he was pretending to play.


:wink:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I just rewatched the video from an online source...My God...WHY JIMMY"..WHY...surely it ain't for the freaking money!....he's got more then the Queen..ahaha.

Looking at him trying to follow the music was just sad realy. My idole reduced to playing over a taped recording...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...

if anyone wants to rewatch the video i can upload somewhere.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Come on Guys. He's HOW old and is STILL making money with his guitar???? No matter how cheesey you think it was, the man is still an icon. At least they don't go out and about on a "renuion" tour every so often....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Recent actions can definitely affect "icon" status.
OJ Simpson was once a football icon 

he's not making money with his guitar, he's making money based on his name and past glory. In terms of what hes done recently, he's pretty washed up.

In fairness, this event seemed much lamer than a "reunion" tour, that people have been begging for for decades.
This spectacle seemed more akin to Britney Spear Superbowl half-time show.


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Well, perhaps, but "any shred of respect"? That too is over the top a bit, isn't it? So what, the guy misjudged, or has even has fallen from grace, but it doesn't negate what he has done otherwise. His previous work still stands on its own and he deserves respect for that, regardless of his later misteps.
> 
> Be that as it may, I doubt any minds will be changed here. I respectfully agree to disagree.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thank you, I really agree that "any shred of respect" is gone too far. We should all have respect for the people that paved our ways. Look back and remember what zep did, what they do now by no means erases or discounts what they already accomplished. I really hate it when people say it cheapens their accomplishments. No it doesn't, and if it does that your problem not theirs. Sure people should know when to retire, but its like when you open a bag of potato chips, only meaning to have a handful and end up finishing the whole bag. Why didn't you stop? It's because it tasted good, and you know what even though you should have stopped, I don't blame you, because it is good, and its hard to let a good thing go.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

satch09 said:


> Sure people should know when to retire, but its like when you open a bag of potato chips, only meaning to have a handful and end up finishing the whole bag.


Potato chips can go stale.

_Sick Boy: It's certainly a phenomenon in all walks of life.
Mark: What do you mean?
Sick Boy: Well, at one time, you've got it, and then you lose it, and it's gone forever. All walks of life: George Best, for example. Had it, lost it. Or David Bowie, or Lou Reed.
Mark: Lou Reed, some of his solo stuff's not bad.
Sick Boy: No, it's not bad, but it's not great either. And in your heart you kind of know that although it sounds all right, it's actually just shite.
Mark: So who else?
Sick Boy: Charlie Nicholas, David Niven, Malcolm McLaren, Elvis Presley . . .
Mark: OK, OK, so what's the point you're trying to make?
Sick Boy: All I'm trying to do, Mark, is help you understand that The Name of The Rose is merely a blip on an otherwise uninterrupted downward trajectory.
Mark: What about The Untouchables?
Sick Boy: I don't rate that at all.
Mark: Despite the Academy Award?
Sick Boy: That means **** all. It's a sympathy vote.
Mark: Right. So we all get old and then we can't hack it anymore. Is that it?
Sick Boy: Yeah.
Mark: That's your theory?
Sick Boy: Yeah. Beautifully ****ing illustrated._


FWIW, I love Led Zeppelin.


----------

